# Rescue Success Story



## anawelch (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello 
I'm sort of a new rabbit owner. I recently adopted a holland lop who I named Guinness. However, a year ago I rescued a female Harlequin from a bad situation. Her previous owners kept her outside in a wooden hutch for her whole life and they never once played with her or pet her. They didn't want her anymore so I bought her from them. She was extremely skittsh and unused to human contact. I soon found out that Harley Quinn (I couldn't think of anything else lol) was a sweet rabbit who needed love. I spent all my time with her and within a week she was litter trained and she would sleep next my legs while I pet her. I also found out she was terrified of my dog. Not just scared but deathly terrified. I felt so bad for her. I loved her but there was no way I was getting rid of my dog. My decision was a tough one but I knew I had to find her a new home. I had many potential adopters but most were just looking for a cheap rabbit for their kid. I was absolutely not going to her adopt her out as a little kid's pet. Then I happened to chance across a woman who had a 7-year-old daughter that was looking for a rabbit. I found out that this woman used to rescue and rehabilitate rabbits when she was a teenager. She told me her daughter really wanted a pet but she was allergic to dogs and cats. I was skeptical since her daughter was so young but she assured me that her daughter was not going to be the main caretaker. She also told me she was a stay home mom and the rabbit would have attention all day long. Finally she convinced me but I gave her one condition: she had to send me updates. So the next morning the woman came to pick up Harley Quinn. She brought her daughter with her. As soon as I brought Harley Quinn out I could tell they fell in love with her automatically. Later that day I got a text message from the new owner who told me Harley Quinn was settling in perfectly. She was even letting them pet her. She also sent me a pic of Harley snacking on fresh veggies. Over the next couple weeks I got a few updates. After about three weeks the updates stopped. I wasn't worried though. About a couple months ago I got three pic messages. When I opened them up I almost cried. They were pictures of Harley in her new home. One picture was of her laying out on the floor, napping, while the mom was working on the computer. Another was a picture of Harley and the daughter asleep together on the couch. And the last was a picture of Harley running around and enjoying the sunshine outside in their backyard. I was so happy Harley had gone from a kicking and scratching skittish rabbit to a sweet cuddly bunny. It was a true success story.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 17, 2012)

:clapping: Bunnies are amazing and it just feels so good when you can find a forever home where they are truly part of the family.


----------



## JimD (Jul 18, 2012)

:bunnydance:


----------

